# Well the wife talked me into it again



## hopmeister (Dec 10, 2013)

After catering years ago to help get me through college and now I'm approaching retirement she talked me into it again.

Look what we gave me this evening.













IMG_20131210_192511_102-1.jpg



__ hopmeister
__ Dec 10, 2013


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 10, 2013)

Congrats. Its gonna be fun


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 11, 2013)

Very exciting!!! Go, Go, Go!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

